# Beamerberatung



## hanssx2 (29. Juli 2014)

Guten morgen pcghxler,

ein Freund von mir sucht nach einem Beamer fuer sein Zimmer.

der Beamer wird so knappe 2-2.5m weit weg von der Wand haengen.
Ich habe mir schon Superwips Beamerguide durchgelesen (zu mindest soweit wie ich es verstanden habe)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...beamerguide-technik-empfehlungen-und-faq.html
Echt toller Infothread :rock:


Jetzt zurueck zur Frage ich habe einen Techn. Daten - Epson EH-TW5200 - Epson
fuer 450 Euro aufgetan / Dieser hat 20 h gelaufen . also ist noch quasi neu.

Taugt der was. Mein Freund wird einfach nur regelmaessig damit Fernseh schauen und ab und zu Filme ggf auch mal Spiele mit spielen per PS2 aber eher selten.
Mein Freund schaut sehr viel fern d.h. er rennt bestimmt bis zu 5 h am Tag ggf. auch mal laenger aber im Schnitt bestimmt 5h.
Ist hier noch ein Beamer sinnvoll oder eher wein TV besser?
Ich meine der Beamer hier kann 5000h mit der Linse darstellen bevor man sie wechseln sollte dass sind fast drei Jahre. Wuerde ich jetzt noch selber als voellig okay empfinden und die Ersatzbirnen sind auch nicht so teuer 90-100 Euro.


Was meint ihr dazu?
Budget waere auf jedenfall so um den dreh von 500 Euro 

gruss julian


----------



## Cinnayum (29. Juli 2014)

Schau, was die Leuchtmittel kosten. Der hat ja noch ne herkömmliche Lampe drin.
Für die Preisersparnis ist allerdings noch min. 1 Ersatzbirne drin. 10.000h muss man erstmal zusammen kriegen.

Zum Fernsehen gucken ist ein Beamer allerdings zu schade und auch zu nervig. Die Lüftergeräusche gehen nur in nem Spielfilm mit einer ordentlichen Soundanlage unter, sonst nerven sie ziemlich. Auch der Aufwand mit der Leinwand sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.

Die technischen Daten scheinen ja ok. Die wichtigsten Anschlüsse sind auch dran.


----------



## Buxxdehude (29. Juli 2014)

Es ist nicht nur nervig zum tv schauen immer erst den Beamer zu starten und dann noch das Lüftergeräusch zu hören, sondern gehen häufiges aus und einschalten auch auf die Lampenlanglebigkeit. 

Als reinen tv Ersatz würde ich keinen Beamer empfehlen.


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

Der EH-TW5200 ist schon ein ordentlicher Beamer wenn er  im richtigen Winkel aufgestellt werden kann denn er hat kein Lens Shift.


----------



## hanssx2 (29. Juli 2014)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Schau, was die Leuchtmittel kosten. Der hat ja noch ne herkömmliche Lampe drin.
> Für die Preisersparnis ist allerdings noch min. 1 Ersatzbirne drin. 10.000h muss man erstmal zusammen kriegen.
> 
> Zum Fernsehen gucken ist ein Beamer allerdings zu schade und auch zu nervig. Die Lüftergeräusche gehen nur in nem Spielfilm mit einer ordentlichen Soundanlage unter, sonst nerven sie ziemlich. Auch der Aufwand mit der Leinwand sollte nicht unterschätzt werden.
> ...


 
wo finde ich gute Leuchtmittel



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur nervig zum tv schauen immer erst den Beamer zu starten und dann noch das Lüftergeräusch zu hören, sondern gehen häufiges aus und einschalten auch auf die Lampenlanglebigkeit.
> 
> Als reinen tv Ersatz würde ich keinen Beamer empfehlen. Ich werde ihm eine Hush Box drumherum bauen


 
Ja es soll schon den aktuellen ersetzen. 


Superwip schrieb:


> Der EH-TW5200 ist schon ein ordentlicher Beamer wenn er  im richtigen Winkel aufgestellt werden kann denn er hat kein Lens Shift.


 

was Lens shift ist, weiss ich aber was meinst du mit korrekt aufstellen ?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

> was Lens shift ist, weiss ich aber was meinst du mit korrekt aufstellen ?


 
 Na ja, ein Beamer ohne Lens Shift kann nur entlang einer festgelegten Gerade im Raum relativ zur Leinwand aufgestellt werden. Insbesondere bei der Höhe in der der Projektor aufgestellt/ aufgehängt wird bist du nicht flexibel.


----------



## hanssx2 (29. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Beamer ohne Lens Shift kann nur entlang einer festgelegten Gerade im Raum relativ zur Leinwand aufgestellt werden. Insbesondere bei der Höhe in der der Projektor aufgestellt/ aufgehängt wird bist du nicht flexibel.


 
okay, d.h. einer mit waere sinnvoll.
Koenntest du mir denn welche Empfehlen die Lensshift haben. 
ISt die Beamer auswahl in deinem Thread noch aktuell?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

Lens Shift bedeutet nur mehr Flexibilität, nicht unbedingt ein besseres Ergebnis. Wenn du flexibel genug bei der Aufstellung bis kannst du ohne Probleme darauf verzichten, das musst du selber wissen.

 Vergleichbar gute Beamer mit Lens Shift sind leider wesentlich teurer.


----------



## hanssx2 (29. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Lens Shift bedeutet nur mehr Flexibilität, nicht unbedingt ein besseres Ergebnis. Wenn du flexibel genug bei der Aufstellung bis kannst du ohne Probleme darauf verzichten, das musst du selber wissen.
> 
> Vergleichbar gute Beamer mit Lens Shift sind leider wesentlich teurer.



Was heisst flexibel?

Also der Beamer wuerde genau vor der Wand stehen an der er das Bild strahlen soll.
Er wird an die Decke gehangen werden und da kann ich doch dann die Position so anpassen dass es passt.

Empfehlt ihr eigentlich eine Leinwand? Oder ein Anstrich mit weiss und dann schwarzen Rand?
Die Wand ist mit Raufase beklebt, also schon recht grobe Struktur, da waere eine Leinwand optimal oder?
Wenn ja Welche koennt ihr empfehlen?

Wie licht empfindlich ist der Beamer mit 2000 Lumen. Muss man die Rolläden tagsüber immer zu haben um was sehe zu können?

Edit:

haben gerade mal gemessen der Abstand für die Position des Beamers zur Wand beträgt 3m also haben wir 100 Zoll
kann man die hier gut nutzen 
https://www.videoprojektor24.com/ro...er-vorlauf/leinwaende/rolloleinwaende/a-9502/

wäre die gut?


----------



## Superwip (29. Juli 2014)

> Er wird an die Decke gehangen werden und da kann ich doch dann die Position so anpassen dass es passt.


Gut, dann solltest du auf Lens Shift verzichten können.



> Empfehlt ihr eigentlich eine Leinwand? Oder ein Anstrich mit weiss und dann schwarzen Rand?
> Die Wand ist mit Raufase beklebt, also schon recht grobe Struktur, da waere eine Leinwand optimal oder?
> Wenn ja Welche koennt ihr empfehlen?


Ich würde dir eine ordentliche Leinwand ans Herz legen. 



> Wie licht empfindlich ist der Beamer mit 2000 Lumen. Muss man die Rolläden tagsüber immer zu haben um was sehe zu können?


"Was sehen" sollte auch tagsüber schon drinnen sein aber wenn du nennenswerte Ansprüche an die Bildqualität hast ist ein Abdunkeln auf jeden Fall immer zu empfehlen.



> https://www.videoprojektor24.com/ro...er-vorlauf/leinwaende/rolloleinwaende/a-9502/



Keine Ahnung. Die Angaben sehen nicht schlecht aus aber der Preis ist doch verdächtig niedrig...


----------



## Gripschi (29. Juli 2014)

Ich werf als Leinwand Ersatz mal eine schone Sperrholzplatte mit Weißer Beschichtung ein.
Funktioniert recht gut und ist schonend für den Geldbeutel


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich würde dir eine ordentliche Leinwand ans Herz legen.
> 
> Keine Ahnung. Die Angaben sehen nicht schlecht aus aber der Preis ist doch verdächtig niedrig...


 


Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich werf als Leinwand Ersatz mal eine schone Sperrholzplatte mit Weißer Beschichtung ein.
> Funktioniert recht gut und ist schonend für den Geldbeutel


 

Gut also wir dder Raum abgedunkelt per Vorhang.

@Gripschi wie genau meinst du das?
Einfach eine Sperrholzplatte weiß besprühen und gut ist?

Ich hatte da an sowas gedacht:
https://www.leinwandbau.info/Bauanleitung-Rahmenleinwand:_:10.html?MODsid=p57sdnkccb3psk5h1r364gama0

Ich bin selbst gelernte Landwirt und habe zugriff auf alle schicken Maschinchen und auch ein Händchen für Holz.
Welches Leinwandmaterial empfehlt ihr?
Hat einer hier Erfahrung damit.


@Superwip

Ja der Preis kam mir auch sehr niedrig vor, alle anderen Anbieter sind deutlich darüber


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Kannst dir auch gleich einen passenden Keilrahmen bestellen. 
Schau mal nach google. Die stellen den genau nach deinen wünschen her. Größe, Versteifung durch Kreuze etc.!

Folie gibt es Rabenring - die Blackout Folie ist super

Schwarzes Velours selbstklebend gibt es bei eBay oder im Leinwandbedarfshop.

Folie wird dann gespannt und mit nem Tacker fixiert.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Kannst dir auch gleich einen passenden Keilrahmen bestellen.
> Schau mal nach google. Die stellen den genau nach deinen wünschen her. Größe, Versteifung durch Kreuze etc.!
> 
> Folie gibt es Rabenring - die Blackout Folie ist super


die hier denke ich mal, oder?
Aufprojektionsfolie blackout - Rabenring.com



Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Schwarzes Velours selbstklebend gibt es bei eBay oder im Leinwandbedarfshop.
> 
> Folie wird dann gespannt und mit nem Tacker fixiert.


 
Welches meinst du da? sowas?
Samt-Velours schwarz, d-c-fix Deko Folie selbstklebend | eBay

Habe ansonsten auf die schnelle nur sehr teure Folie bei ebay gefunden

reicht dieser rahmen ?
http://www.printbig.de/holz-keilrahmen.html


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Ja sowas. 
Habe für knapp 11m Velours 20€ bezahlt. 
Muss ich mal in den Emails schauen, wo ich gekauft habe. 

Das ist perfekt für den Rahmen .


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ja sowas.
> Habe für knapp 11m Velours 20€ bezahlt.
> Muss ich mal in den Emails schauen, wo ich gekauft habe.
> 
> Das ist perfekt für den Rahmen .


 

ja wäre super, wenn du mir die Adress raussuchst 

Was sagen die anderen dazu? Beim Rahmen und Velour denke ich mal kann ich nix falsch machen 

Wie steht es mit der Blackoutfolie von Rabenring? Genau das richtige? Empfehlt ihr was anderes? Wenn ja welche?


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Leinwandbau.info war das.

Kann man als Meterware bestellen.

Ich hab mir mit all dem aufgelisteten einen 130'' Leinwand gebaut.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Leinwandbau.info war das.
> 
> Kann man als Meterware bestellen.
> 
> Ich hab mir mit all dem aufgelisteten einen 130'' Leinwand gebaut.


 
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es diese hier war:
https://www.leinwandbau.info/Leinwand-Meterware/Leinwandtuch-16-9:::14_1.html

Was hast du denn dann mit der Blackoutfolie gemacht?

Ich dachte Leinwand auf diefront und von hinten dias schwarze Velour

Hast du mit der Blackoutfolie einen Rahmen geklebt auf der weißen Leinwand?


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Blackout Folie = Auf der einen Seite weiß (Projektion). Auf der anderen Seite ist die Folie schwarz (lichtundurchlässig).

Diese Folie wird dann über einen Rahmengespannt.

Dann hat man vorne eine komplett weiße Fläche und sieht den Rahmen nicht mehr. 

Dann klebt man mit dem Velours einen passend großen Rahmen auf die weiße Front.



Edit: habe nur das Velours von Leinwandbau.info.
Die Blackout Folie habe ich von http://www.rabenring.com/
.
Aber ich glaub die Folien von Leinwandbau sind auch in Ordnung .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Blackout Folie = Auf der einen Seite weiß (Projektion). Auf der anderen Seite ist die Folie schwarz (lichtundurchlässig).
> 
> Diese Folie wird dann über einen Rahmengespannt.
> 
> ...


 

Gut also kann ich Leinwandtuch oder alternativ die Folienehmen 
Muss ich mal schauen was günstiger ist? Gibt es da Unterschiede in der Qualität? 
Welchen Unterschied macht Folie zu tuch? Folie sollte noch glatter sein oder?


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Ich würd mal sagen, dass das beide die gleichen Folien sind die da angeboten werden und das nur verschieden bezeichnet wird .


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ich würd mal sagen, dass das beide die gleichen Folien sind die da angeboten werden und das nur verschieden bezeichnet wird .


 
Bist du sicher ?

Also zwischen Leinwandtuch (Also Cellulose) und einer Folie( Plastik) besteht für mich schon ein unterschied


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Joar das stimmt. 

Das war auch eher auf die Folie von Leinwandbau.info und die von Rabenring gemünzt. 
Das sollten die gleichen sein.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Joar das stimmt.
> 
> Das war auch eher auf die Folie von Leinwandbau.info und die von Rabenring gemünzt.
> Das sollten die gleichen sein.


 
Ah Okay Folie habe ich bei Leinwand.info gar nicht gefunden

Gibt es denn einen Unterschied zwischen Tuch und Folie bzw was macht es aus?

Habe gerade gesehen die Blackoutfolie bei Rabensang ist 212cm Hoch. Wie hast du denn da 130 Zoll geschaft? was für ein Seitenverhältnis hast du verwendet nicht 16:9 oder?
Das Tuch von Leinwandinfo ist 243cm Hoch also ein wenig höher als die Folie

Ich bräuchte 243x137 für ein 16:9 Verhältnis

Wie hast du es bei dir hinbekommen? Hast du zwei bahnen übereinenader gelegt?
Oder kann man die Blackoutfolie gleich in den Maßen bestellen wie man sie braucht? bei dir mussten es ja 288cm*162cm gewesen sein für 129,9Zoll Diagonale


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir 4lm x 212cm gekauft. 
Habe damit ein 16:9 Format mit ungefähr von dir zuletzt genannten Maßen .

Die Folie bei Rabenring ist ein wenig dicker als die von Leinwandbau.info.
Das macht sie reißfester.

Die Folie wird ja auf den Rahmen gespannt. Deswegen sollte man an jeder Seite etwas über haben, um sie auf der Rückseite antackern zu können. .

Edit: bei Rabenring geht nur per laufenden Meter zu bestellen. Kannst denen zwar eine größte nennen, aber den überschnitt bezahlt man trotzdem. 

Leinwandbau.info bietet ja verschiedene Größen an.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 4lm x 212cm gekauft.
> Habe damit ein 16:9 Format mit ungefähr von dir zuletzt genannten Maßen .
> 
> Die Folie bei Rabenring ist ein wenig dicker als die von Leinwandbau.info.
> Das macht sie reißfester.


 
Ah okay, also hast du sie hochkant gelegt und dann von 212cm auf 162 cm geschnitten bzw du konntestSie ja auch um den Rahmen legen und dann schneiden. Ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee 

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ganzen Tipps

Jetzt muss nur noch der teil mit Tv karte oder Reciever im anderen Thread geklärt werden und es kann losgehen


----------



## Buxxdehude (30. Juli 2014)

Gern.

Basteln macht Spaß. 

Solang man die Möglichkeit zu einer Rahmenleinwand hat, (wegen des Platzes)sollte man sie einer Rollo oder Motorleinwand immer vorziehen.


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Gern.
> 
> Basteln macht Spaß.
> 
> Solang man die Möglichkeit zu einer Rahmenleinwand hat, (wegen des Platzes)sollte man sie einer Rollo oder Motorleinwand immer vorziehen.


 
Der Platz ist da 

Leider wurde gerade der Beamer im hwluxx verkauft auf den ich geschielt hatte (damn)
Zwei Monate will den keiner und dann habe ich Zeit um mich drum zu kümmern und er wird verkauft

Also ist hier das Thema noch nicht zu Ende
Ich hab folgendes ausgegraben:

Acer Projektoren: Acer H7531D HDTV DLP Beamer für *420*€ 
Beschreibung:
Kratzer und kleine Macken am Gehäuse, ansonsten technisch einwandfrei.
690 Stunden eco und 10 Betriebsstunden volle Leistung, also noch mehr als genug Guthaben auf der Lampe.
Inklusive OVP und orginal Zubehör (Tragetasche, etc).


oder
Samsung Projektoren: Samsung SP A600B HDTV DLP Beamer
von November 2011 bei Amazon ( Also schon was älter)
will *360*€ haben 
Dabei ist aber noch    Aufhängung, vollständiger OVP, Fernbedienung und versichertem Versand 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2014)

Na ja mit dem EH-TW5200 kann wohl keiner der beiden mithalten.

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen das man beim Kauf insbesondere älterer gebrauchter Beamer bedenken muss das wohl auch die Lampe nicht mehr die neueste ist und eventuell bald oder sogar unmittelbar ersetzt werden muss. Manche Beamer haben einen Lampen Betriebsstundenzähler; diesen kann man eventuell abfragen.

Hier hast du Tests der beiden Beamer die aber leider nicht unmittelbar vergleichbar sind:
Samsung SP-A 600 B: Preiswerter DLP-Projektor im Test - NETZWELT
Praxistest: Heimkino-Beamer H7531D von Acer - video-Magazin


----------



## hanssx2 (30. Juli 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja mit dem EH-TW5200 kann wohl keiner der beiden mithalten.  Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen das man beim Kauf insbesondere älterer gebrauchter Beamer bedenken muss das wohl auch die Lampe nicht mehr die neueste ist und eventuell bald oder sogar unmittelbar ersetzt werden muss. Manche Beamer haben einen Lampen Betriebsstundenzähler; diesen kann man eventuell abfragen.  Hier hast du Tests der beiden Beamer die aber leider nicht unmittelbar vergleichbar sind: Samsung SP-A 600 B: Preiswerter DLP-Projektor im Test - NETZWELT Praxistest: Heimkino-Beamer H7531D von Acer - video-Magazin




Vielen dank für deine Antwort 


könnte erst jetzt Antworten, da ich meinen Umzug erst beenden musste 

ja mir ist leider bewusst dass der Epson ein Super Deal gewesen wäre und die hier lange nicht mithalten können
Dazu muss ich ggf auch noch 90-120€ Für neue Lampen rechnen 

wenn ich einen neuen Beamer jetzt kaufen möchte 
Der quasi Full-Hd hat ggf auch Lins Shift 
Komme ich da mit 600€ aus ? Und hättet ihr Beispiel Geräte ?

Der Beamer muss kein 3D können sollte min. 2000Lumen haben( muss einfach hell genug sein)




Ggf


----------



## Superwip (31. Juli 2014)

Der BenQ W1070 ist ja eine nicht ohne Grund oft empfohlene Option, ab ~650€.


----------



## hanssx2 (1. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Der BenQ W1070 ist ja eine nicht ohne Grund oft empfohlene Option, ab ~650€.



Der sieht doch sehr gut aus

Werde mal versuchen mir den in einem Markt anzuschauen 

Vielen Dank für den Vorschlag
Ich melde mich mal wenn ich da war ( hoffe ich schaffe es morgen, wird eng da Getreideernte ist und viel los ist -.- )


----------



## Superwip (1. August 2014)

Einen Haken hat der W1070 aber auf den hier noch hingewiesen werden sollte: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten DLP Beamern hat er keinen gekapselten Lichtweg sodass über die Lüftung Staub in die Optik kommen kann. Dadurch kann sich die Bildqualität im Laufe der Zeit schleichend verschlechtern.


----------



## hanssx2 (1. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Einen Haken hat der W1070 aber auf den hier noch hingewiesen werden sollte: Im Gegensatz zu den meisten DLP Beamern hat er keinen gekapselten Lichtweg sodass über die Lüftung Staub in die Optik kommen kann. Dadurch kann sich die Bildqualität im Laufe der Zeit schleichend verschlechtern.



Gut und wenn man dann die Lampe wechselt ist der Staub doch wieder weg oder ?
Wir haben vor eine Hush-Box zu bauen mit zwei Nioseblocker pl2 Lüftern  staubfiltern etc 
Damit müsste man doch gut sowas verhindern können oder ?
Die Materialien sind noch von meinem Projekt über und könnten dafür verwendet werden


----------



## Superwip (2. August 2014)

Beim Lampenwechsel verschwindet der Staub nicht. Wo er sich genau überall ansammeln kann ist mir nicht bekannt. Eine Hush Box mit Staubfiltern sollte das Problem auf ein vernachlässigbares Niveau einschränken können.


----------



## hanssx2 (2. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Beim Lampenwechsel verschwindet der Staub nicht. Wo er sich genau überall ansammeln kann ist mir nicht bekannt. Eine Hush Box mit Staubfiltern sollte das Problem auf ein vernachlässigbares Niveau einschränken können.



Gut dann wird diese auf jedenfall gebaut 

Vielen dank 
Werde dann mal Bilder posten


----------



## Dragonix (2. August 2014)

Abgesehen davon, dass fraglich ist welche DLP Beamer überhaupt noch einen gekappselten Lichtweg haben (zumindest bei BenQ):
Innerhalb der Garantie: Einschicken und so lange nerven bis man nen neuen staubfreien bekommt. Nach der Garantie: Auseinanderbauen und selber reinigen. Über google kann man die offiziellen internen Servicedokumente (aka: Wie bau ich das Ding auseinander und anschließend wieder zusammen) und auch diverse bebilderte Anleitungen finden.


----------



## Superwip (3. August 2014)

Ja, eine Reinigung ist nicht unmöglich. Im Vergleich zu Beamern mit gekapseltem Lichtweg oder vernünftigen integrierten Luftfiltern ist das natürlich dennoch ein Nachteil.


----------



## hanssx2 (3. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, eine Reinigung ist nicht unmöglich. Im Vergleich zu Beamern mit gekapseltem Lichtweg oder vernünftigen integrierten Luftfiltern ist das natürlich dennoch ein Nachteil.



Jo wir werden es einfach mal ausprobieren 
In den nächsten vierzehn Tagen werden wir es wohl angehen können


----------



## hanssx2 (8. August 2014)

Huhu Leute,

Dieses Wochenende geht es los  
alle Materialien wurden geordert und sollten heute ankommen 
Was jetzt kommt:
BenQ w1070 könnten wir für 540€ bei Ebay kaufen 
Dadurch blieb Budget über für die Leinwand 
Die Leinwand wird 243x135 (16:9)
Diese habe ich schon vorbereiten. der Rahmen ist mittlerweile geklebt 
Folie/Vlies und leinwandtuch soll auch heute kommen   140€ ist auch für einen Selbstbau nicht so billig -.-
Dann haben wir den ersten Plan für eine Hushbox entworfen 
Den stelle ich mit den Bildern heute Abend hier rein 
Die Box wird vorne ein Mirogard Glas haben 
Dieses ist echt günstig zu bekommen gewesen 
Für 30x12 16€incl Porto 
Damit werden wir die komplette Front gestalten 
Innen drinn wird Akustiknoppenschaum verlegt zur Dämmung 
Es wird ein jeweils S-förmigen Eingang geben in dem jeweils ein Noiseblocker pl2 sitzen wird
Angetrieben durch ein externes 12v Netzteil 
ich habe noch ein Kabel welches 12v zu 7v wandelt. Also können wir die Lüfter drosseln 
Die Box wird fest an die Decke geschraubt 
damit wir den Winkel des Beamer auch nachträglich verändern können wird der Beamer auf Klötzchen in der Box gestellt. So kommt er mit dem Schaum nicht in Kontakt und ich kann ein einfaches Gewinde in das Klötzchen Schrauben. dieses ist von unter der Box per Imbusschlüssel erreichbar und der Beamerwinkel kann manuell noch nachjustiert werden. So ist die Box auch für andere Räume geeignet ohne das viel umgebaut werden muss 
Die Hushbox wird per Schiene oben an die Decke befestigt. So kann sie einfach Aus der Halterung geschoben werden für Wartungsarbeiten 

Ein Receiver der geht ist mittlerweile auch vorhanden 

Genauso wie ein HDMI-Switch und ein Hdmi Splitter 
So können bis zu 5 Geräte dank Switch angeschlossen werden und der Splitter teilt das Signal vom pc 
So kann man das zocken gleich auch an den Beamer senden und dort schauen (ob die 570 das schafft müssen wir noch ausprobieren)


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2014)

Hast du dir bei deiner Hush Box auch schon überlegt wie der Beamer gesteuert werden kann? HDMI-CEC und RS232. Eventuell funktioniert die Fernbedienung auch durch das Glas... oder auch nicht...

Wie schon angedeutet würde ich die Hush Box auch nutzen um Staub zu filtern. Eventuell könntest du dir aber auch wenn du den Beamer bereits hast anhand eines praktischen Testlaufs überlegen ob eine Hush Box wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## hanssx2 (8. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hast du dir bei deiner Hush Box auch schon überlegt wie der Beamer gesteuert werden kann? HDMI-CEC und RS232. Eventuell funktioniert die Fernbedienung auch durch das Glas... oder auch nicht...  Wie schon angedeutet würde ich die Hush Box auch nutzen um Staub zu filtern. Eventuell könntest du dir aber auch wenn du den Beamer bereits hast anhand eines praktischen Testlaufs überlegen ob eine Hush Box wirklich nötig ist.




Der Beamer kam heute an 


Leider lief er nur 5 min und dann war das Bild weg -.-
Er bekam kein Strom mehr 
Alle rettungs versuche waren erfolglos 
Jetzt ist das Gerät wieder in der Post und ein Austausch gerät unterwegs 
Dies wird wohl irgendwann nächste Woche kommen 

Beim testen 
Haben wir festgestellt 
, dass eine Hushbox nicht gebraucht wird 
Aber wir werden eine kleine Box zum staubfiltern bauen  

Zur Bedienung mit Hushbox hatten wir uns noch nichts überlegt 
Aber danke für den Hinweis 
Wie würdest du es denn Machen, wenn die Fernbedienung nicht reicht ?


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2014)

> Aber wir werden eine kleine Box zum staubfiltern bauen


  Hier muss man abwägen ob sich das noch auszahlt. In jedem Fall muss auf eine ausreichende Belüftung geachtet werden.  





> Zur Bedienung mit Hushbox hatten wir uns noch nichts überlegt Aber danke für den Hinweis Wie würdest du es denn Machen, wenn die Fernbedienung nicht reicht ?


  Ich würde es wohl mit HDMI-CEC probieren. Wenn du nur oder primär einen PC dran hängen hast und die Grafikkarte HDMI-CEC unterstützt (was in der Regel der Fall ist) sollte das ganz gut funktionieren. Mit anderen Geräten... kommt immer auf deren Firmware an.


----------



## hanssx2 (10. August 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hier muss man abwägen ob sich das noch auszahlt. In jedem Fall muss auf eine ausreichende Belüftung geachtet werden.    Ich würde es wohl mit HDMI-CEC probieren. Wenn du nur oder primär einen PC dran hängen hast und die Grafikkarte HDMI-CEC unterstützt (was in der Regel der Fall ist) sollte das ganz gut funktionieren. Mit anderen Geräten... kommt immer auf deren Firmware an.



Der Beamer ist wieder in der Post und wir warten auf das Austausch gerät 
Gebastelt wird also erst nächste Woche 
dann werde ich mich auch, damit beschäftigen ob eine Box gebaut wird und wie wir den Beamer steuern


----------

